# Home Depot - Bath Cabinetry



## JackOfAllTrades (Jan 8, 2008)

Home Depot sells a "*Total Bath Solutions by WoodCrafters*" series. I am looking to re-do the cabinet in my 1/2 bath-powder room. It is a small bathroom. 

The kit comes with the cabinet and cultured marble vanity for $149.00. The dimensions are 24"W x 18"D. That seems like a great price for both the cabinet and vanity. 

Any input or comments about this series from HD???
Is there a "catch", as it seems like a very good deal?


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

If you're content with cheap veneered particle board made by slave labor in communist China, go for it. You get what you pay for. JMHO......


----------



## mdancey (Dec 25, 2007)

Ouch!!

I don't know if what fishen says is true about the cabinet that you are looking at. And those are things to think about when making any purchase. Lets just say it isn't true for a moment.... while not knowing what exact size your space is I think that 24" wide is quite small. If it's all the space will take then that is different but I think you would be disappointed with it's size wise. 

Cheers
Mary


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

While I'm thinkin' harsher than ratherbefishin', I'll be fair. There *IS* some real wood on the faces of some of those soon-to-be soggy boxes. The vanity tops are decent if you get the right size, but don't expect them to match if you get 2. If you want your money's worth, get cabinets from a cabinet place. I told my wife getting those would be like me going to a hair salon and asking for an oil change.

I'm secretly building my own out in the shed... :tt2:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

hey jack! you should consider Habitat for Humanity ReStores if you have them in your area. you might find a real nice vanity for less than half that price! just my .02

DM


----------

